# Stephon Marburys cousin killed



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Thats shocking

Full Story 



> September 20, 2004 -- A cousin of New York Knicks superstar Stephon Marbury was one of two people shot and killed yesterday when an argument at a Coney Island birthday party turned violent, cops and relatives said.
> When the lead stopped flying, Yusef McEaddy, 32, and Allen Lewis, 20, lay dead behind one of the buildings of the Coney Island Houses, cops said.
> 
> McEaddy's father and Marbury's dad are first cousins, cops and relatives said.
> ...


Thats bad


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

What a shame. :no:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

That right there goes to show all those people that said Telfair should have went to college is an indication of what takes place around his family and where they live. The story everybody has come up in a tough neighborhood is bull. Coney Island and the projects in and around it are some of the worsts in america


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*tough? yes...*

But he could have avoided the situation by not re-engaging the men in argument. When people get killed over macho-pride stuff, they can only blame themselves. If a guy has a bgun and is arguing with me, guess what? He wins the argument..right then...right there. My life is worth more than my pride in that instance.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

alpha is a wimp


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: tough? yes...*



> Originally posted by <b>alphadog</b>!
> But he could have avoided the situation by not re-engaging the men in argument. When people get killed over macho-pride stuff, they can only blame themselves. If a guy has a bgun and is arguing with me, guess what? He wins the argument..right then...right there. My life is worth more than my pride in that instance.


Its not known what happened and I find it very hard to believe that you have never argued with someone in your life.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I find it very hard to believe that you have never argued with someone in your life.


Beez,i will tell you this much.I am 6'4" and 210 and have studied Brasilian jiu jitsu and other fighting arts for the last 15 years...

The most important thing i have learned is that there are alot of bad MoFos out there who can do serious damage and you would never ever expect it.Little guys,big guys,whatever...

And these guys dont have guns.I would NEVER EVER mouth off to someone in the street...You have always got to expect the unexpected,and its not worth my life to engage anybody..And its easier said than done


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> 
> Beez,i will tell you this much.I am 6'4" and 210 and have studied Brasilian jiu jitsu and other fighting arts for the last 15 years...
> ...


I dont doubt that at all, but the manner that hes coming off is as if hes never argued with anyone. Thats all Im saying. Alot of times its just a reaction.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

To live in a world where you can't say FU without getting killed for it. People need to find more to live for than some gansta street rep.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*In response to Beez...*

Read it again. I said if a guy has a gun he wins the argument. If you are from Coney Island you've got to understand that a good part of the guys on the streets are carrying. Am I a wimp? Hardly, I'm a big man who can take care of myself. I also know what's worth fighting for. Hey Oak, me and Truth will be at you funeral, though. We'll tell everyone how tough you were..


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: In response to Beez...*



> Originally posted by <b>alphadog</b>!
> Read it again. I said if a guy has a gun he wins the argument. If you are from Coney Island you've got to understand that a good part of the guys on the streets are carrying. Am I a wimp? Hardly, I'm a big man who can take care of myself. I also know what's worth fighting for. Hey Oak, me and Truth will be at you funeral, though. We'll tell everyone how tough you were..


No no. I think you should read it again. I once never proclaimed to be any particular way nor did I call you soft or anything, that was another poster. I just said we didnt know the circumstances and in the manner that you posted made it sound as if you never argued with anyone.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

alpha, you know I was being facetious, right? I'm not tough, but I've been a wise *** enough in my life to know I've skirted more than my share of incidents on luck alone. I don't recommend being a wise *** to anyone.

Live long and prosper.

But you're still a wimp.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*I know Oak...*

I was just funnin' you myself. 

Beez, i never said you stated I was soft. I also never said I didn't argue...I love to. I also know when to shut it down. I ALWAYS know. A guy with a gun or knife is an automatic shut down. It just ain't worth it. These guys argue out of pride and machismo to the death...and that is just plain stupid.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

You have to be absolutely out of your mind to get in to it with anyone in this city...

There are way too many pissed off anngry mofos just looking for a reason to do some very nasty stuff..

amen oak..live long and prosper


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

what was the arguement about, if they were goin to open the birthday gifts before the cake?


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> what was the arguement about, if they were goin to open the birthday gifts before the cake?


Make a stupid joke about a conflict that lead to 2 dead human beings. Classy stuff.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

If you're going to joke about 2 people dying, at least make it funny.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

put jim in the penalty box for a month...MODS????


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Well it might have been classless but he didnt break any of the rules. He cant be suspended for being an insensitive moron, he has the right to be one.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

R.I.P


----------

